# BTLowPower Kernel Wakelock?



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

Does anyone have a clue as to what the BTLowPower is all about? Sometimes I find when my battery % starts taking a sudden dive, I'll find BTLowPower showing up in BetterBatteryStats. Just recently my battery took a 25% hit in about 1-1/2 hr thanks to BTLowPower preventing deep sleep. So far the only way to shake it loose is to do a reboot ... then its gone.

In searching Google, there is very little useful info. Most of the links relate to Motoblur or refer to a system app (BTLowPower.apk) that isn't on the GNex. There is one thread over on xda where some have suspected this may be wifi related (i.e. wifi policy "always on"), but I find it still pops up even when wifi is disabled and policy set to either never or only plugged in. Apparently it isn't new to the Nexus line but don't really find anything informative beyond that one xda thread for the GNex. Initially I thought it might be bluetooth but I don't use bluetooth, so its disabled in settings.

Neither the ROM nor the kernel appears to matter as this has popped up from time to time no matter which ROM nor kernel.

Anyone have a clue about this kernel wakelock?


----------

